# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > STEROID PROFILES >  Anabolic Review Steroid Profile: Sten (Testosterone + DHEA)

## Property of Steroid.com

Click link for Sten Profile: http://www.steroid.com/Sten.php

----------


## BIGD2515

As a final note, I never smuggled a hundred amps of Sten from Mexico back into the U.S. of A. in an industrial sized suntan lotion bottle.
lol i love it great post hooker

----------


## powerliftmike

Is oral DHEA effective at fat burning too?

----------


## system admin

.....

----------

